# Zugriff auf eine Datenbank auf dem Webserver



## icarol (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben auf das mehrere Anwender von verschiedenen Computern zugreifen müssen. Das heißt, dass eine Datenbank auf dem Webserver liegen muss (mysql oder access) auf die mein Programm zugreifen muss. Ob von einem Applet oder einer Application ist dabei egal, da das Programm nicht öffentlich zugänglich sein soll, sondern nur von bestimmten Personen. Also das Programm kann vom Desktop gestartet werden, das dann auf die Datenbank auf dem Webserver zugreifen muss.

Ich habe mehrere Lösungen recherchiert, die allerdings allesamt Schwächen haben. (Jedenfalls für meine Programmierkenntnisse)

Lösung Servlet: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ein Servlet funktioniert. Gute Tutorials habe ich nicht gefunden. Zwar wird in Foren immer wieder drauf verwiesen, aber anfangen konnte ich damit gar nichts.

Lösung PHP: Ok Daten vom Applet / von einer Application an ein PHP Script senden verstehe ich. Aber umgekehrt? Falls man über ein Applet Daten an ein PHP Script senden kann - Das PHP Script diese Daten aus der Datenbank ausliest und wieder an das Applet übergeben kann, dann wäre das die Lösung. Ich glaube das geht aber nicht. Ich brauche die Daten aus der Datenbank nicht in einer HTML Datei.

Lösung Applet signieren: Natürlich zu teuer.

Lösung Applet signieren per Keytool: Das Zertifikat habe ich erstellt und installiert. Trotzdem funktioniert es aus irgend einem Grund trotzdem nicht.

Also was wäre die beste Lösung?


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (8. Jul 2011)

Wieso muss du den Umweg über die Datenbank auf dem Web-Server gehen? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, wenn die Datenbank auf einer eigenen Kiste läuft und du über Ports im Webserver routest. Dann geht nicht die Datenbank mit flöten, wenn der Web-Server die Hufe hochreißt.


----------



## ARadauer (8. Jul 2011)

> Ich habe mehrere Lösungen recherchiert, die allerdings allesamt Schwächen haben. (Jedenfalls für meine Programmierkenntnisse)


also fällt eine komplexxe mehrschichtige Java Enterprise Anwendung weg... greif doch einfach direkt von deinem Programm auf die Datenbank zu. Für deine Zwecke wirds reichen. Du brauchst nur noch einen Webspace Provider wo du von aussen auf die Datenbank hin kommst... Bei Domains, Webspace, Domain Webhosting, Server-Hosting Provider ALL-INKL zb geht das


----------

